
OpenBSD 6.1 song – “Winter of 95” - mykhal
https://www.openbsd.org/lyrics.html#61
======
jandrese
That page just keeps on going, song after song after song, each with their own
cover...

~~~
protomyth
The 3.1 version[1] of Systemagic was always a fun one to blast in a server
room. I remember the song it parodies being an early video music channel
favorite but the name escapes me.

Quite a few of them tell the history of the OpenBSD project and some of their
thoughts on others. I also love the illustrations.

1)
[https://www.openbsd.org/lyrics.html#31](https://www.openbsd.org/lyrics.html#31)

~~~
zokier
Sounds a lot like Rammstein

------
sp332
If you get through this page and you're jonesing for more tech-oriented
covers, Iliad had a ton of these over the run of the User Friendly comic
strip.
[http://www.userfriendly.org/archivist/gallery/songs.html](http://www.userfriendly.org/archivist/gallery/songs.html)
No audio though, you'll have to sing them yourself :)

------
mykhal
oh,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14207815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14207815)

~~~
protomyth
Don't worry about it. Some of these things hit at different times, and this
place is often a chaos engine for timing.

The song is nice, but I think the story of the song and the sidebar with the
story of anoncvs is a pretty cool point in OS history. The idea of an active
code control available to the public had to evolve like all the other ideas
and the origin is pretty interesting.

